# the FUZZ-E family



## pixxie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all, my name is Cheyenne. i'll try to blog when i can, but first let me introduce you to my pets.

Hugo, the male new zealand white:







Dizzy, The female guinea pig:






bentley, the male chihuahua






and finally, Jagger, the male standard poodle






thats all for now! i'll post soon!


----------



## pixxie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all, here are some things i made for dizzy and hugo:

The step/tunnel/bunkbed:

I zip-tied 2 nic panels together and stuffed one halfway under the cage, and bent the other. i then zip-tied the bent panel to their "cage"(it's more like the kitchen/bathroom for them because they free range my room all day) i had some extra foam, so i cut the foam to fit the top of the bent nic panel, and them cut cloth and draped it over the foam. i safty pinned the cloth and the foam together, then i safty pinned th foam and clothonto the bentpanel. i also sewed a "pillow" to go in the tunnel. the step leads to the top of the cage.






dizzy on the step, not quite sure where to go next






veiw of the step and the top of the cage






The Chair

i at first made thisfor hugo and dizzy, but hugo outgrew it. dizzy enjoys it though. i sewed this chair together with foam and fleece. i sewed mesh at the top because it's right next to my bed so when i look down, i can see dizzy sleeping in her couch through the mesh. dizzy LOVES stuffed animals...i think she already stole 3 of mine, as you cane see, she dragged one onto her couch.






dizzy modeling it:






thetop bunk:

this one i didn't really make, but i foun it at dollerama.it is a under counter shelf. i guess your supposed to slide it under a desk or table. i slid it onto the bars on the top of the cage, and used a snap at the back to hold it up, if that makes sense (the pic will help)






ill post more soon!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 21, 2010)

So cute! I haven't heard of a GP free-roaming before. I imagine you must have to stop up some smaller holes so she doesn't get into trouble? I always also thought most GPs were not as good at litter training as rabbits. Dizzy seems so sweet!


----------



## pixxie (Oct 22, 2010)

tonyshuman wrote:


> So cute! I haven't heard of a GP free-roaming before. I imagine you must have to stop up some smaller holes so she doesn't get into trouble? I always also thought most GPs were not as good at litter training as rabbits. Dizzy seems so sweet!


i was surprised also, but i thought, why not? she is fully litter trained, not an accident in a month. the meathod i use is after 2 weeks i encrease the time she has out of her cage, and while doing that i get rid of the litterbox she least uses. right now she is out for up to 5 hours, and has 5 litterboxes (the size of my room is pretty big..for her anyway.) she is a curiouse little bugger.
chey


----------



## pixxie (Oct 22, 2010)

ello!:biggrin2:i'm a photoaholic, so I'll show you some of my pictures from yesterdays 5 hour free range time.

Hugo checking out his FAVORITE stuffed animal on my futon






Hugo in the Step/Tunnel i made






Hugo and Dizzy successfully made it to the top of the cage







Dizzy trying to get some "Cookies" out of the Cookie Jar.






Dizzy FINALY got her favorite treat out.






Hugo loves the beanbag I bought for us. Dizzy doesn't seem interested yet






Man! Hugo seems to like the beanbag chair more thanI do! well that was a good$40 spent...






post more soon!

Chey:biggrin2:


----------



## pixxie (Oct 22, 2010)

ok, soI spentmy morning (like from 8-9) making the top of the cage have bedrooms for dizzy and hugo(andI cleaned out their kitchen/bathroom which is their cage) i'm not quite done yet, i would like to get some hanging parrot toys or somthing for hugo, and later on i might make a small roof over top of his floor(only part of it though)and i would like to somehow hang little names over each of their bedrooms like "Dizzy's piggie palace" or something. hugo's room is on top,dizzy's on the bottom.


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 22, 2010)

boy you have some spoiled pets! i love the under the counter wire basket thingy! great idea, i just might steal it for my fluffers!


----------



## pixxie (Oct 22, 2010)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> boy you have some spoiled pets! i love the under the counter wire basket thingy! great idea, i just might steal it for my fluffers!


they are spoiled...i like the under counter thingy too! dizzy sleeps in it ALL the time, go to dollerama to buy one, they were only 1.50 including tax.


----------



## pixxie (Oct 22, 2010)

here's another thing i made for dizzy. i bought 2 bowls at dollerama and driled holes in them. i then put zip ties through the holes and made it very tight. if you want to do this for your bun, you may need bigger bowls...






btw dizzy and hugo have been chewing it so much...that's why it looks uneven for the bottom doorway


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 22, 2010)

You have some very cute pets, Hugo is very handsome. You have some awesome creativeness, those are great things you made for them. I have flemish giants and its hard to find things for them to crawl into.


----------



## pixxie (Oct 22, 2010)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> You have some very cute pets, Hugo is very handsome.Â  You have some awesome creativeness, those are great things you made for them.Â  I have flemish giants and its hard to find things for them to crawl into.



Thank you!:biggrin: the only thing i can thing of for your flemish giant is either cardboard box(es) or making a hut with NIC tiles
chey


----------



## pixxie (Oct 22, 2010)

pixxie wrote:


> Wabbitdad12 wrote:
> 
> 
> > You have some very cute pets, Hugo is very handsome.Â  You have some awesome creativeness, those are great things you made for them.Â  I have flemish giants and its hard to find things for them to crawl into.
> ...


oh! you could get a storage g bin and cut a hole in it, that should be big enough:biggrin:


----------



## pixxie (Oct 23, 2010)

The top of Hugo and Dizzy's cage is redone! dizzy's piggie palace is still the same, but hugo's large loft, well, is now LARGE. It's 2 levels. i'll have to post pics soon (i'm @ my grandmas and grandpas for the weekend)


----------



## myheart (Oct 24, 2010)

I have to say that I'm really enjoying seeing your creations for Hugo and Dizzy. They look like they are really having a good time. 

I see that you are using a wood pellet bedding for Dizzy. Have you ever tried the fleece layers with towels under them? I am thinking about doing that for my piggies because I am just not that crazy about the Yesterday's News for them. I used to use the wood pellets, but Colin started doing this coughing/choking sound. We were thinking he could be aspirating the sawdust from when the pellets break down. I just don't like how smelly the Yesterday's New gets within a few days of cleaning the cage.

myheart


----------



## pixxie (Oct 24, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> I have to say that I'm really enjoying seeing your creations for Hugo and Dizzy. They look like they are really having a good time.
> 
> I see that you are using a wood pellet bedding for Dizzy. Have you ever tried the fleece layers with towels under them? I am thinking about doing that for my piggies because I am just not that crazy about the Yesterday's News for them. I used to use the wood pellets, but Colin started doing this coughing/choking sound. We were thinking he could be aspirating the sawdust from when the pellets break down. I just don't like how smelly the Yesterday's New gets within a few days of cleaning the cage.
> 
> myheart


thanks! i have tried using fleece but the cage they think that the cageis ONLY their bathroom and kitchen, if i put fleece in, they wil start peeing and pooping on it (even if there's litter boxes in there) so the fleece would smell like crazy (i've tried it).what i'm gonna do is have them free range my room all the time(and if i can convince my mom to let them fre range at least part of the house that would be good) and i'm going to have 1 litterbox in every room, so the cage is their litter box for my room.


----------



## pixxie (Oct 24, 2010)

hey everyone, i just wanted to post some pics of Dizzy's piggie palace and hUGO'S LARGE LOFT,new and improved.i also made stairs for dizzy because she was still having a hard time getting to the top of the cage with 1 step.

Hugo has 2 levels *(because he likes to jump so much)* and dizzy has one level (because she doesnt like jumping and climbing to high kevels unless there is stairs) hugo jumps from his first level to the second(roof)level using the top of the organizer.






now this is a view of the bathroom/kitchen and their rooms(and my futon bunkbed)


----------



## pixxie (Oct 24, 2010)

bonjour mes amis, i wanted to ask you to request me to make something for hugo and dizzy, i have so much material, but i dont know what to make. if you ask me to make something, even if its a simple thing, i'll make it and post a pic of it, and how to make it so you can make it youself.PLEASE REQUEST.ray:

chey


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 25, 2010)

They're adorable and what you made for them are very nice !!! :thumbup


----------



## pixxie (Oct 25, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> They're adorable and what you made for them are very nice !!! :thumbup


Thanks!:rofl:


----------



## tristaw. (Oct 30, 2010)

this is just so inspiring! lucky little guys to have you! I love your pics and you've made me feel creative


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 30, 2010)

Chey i just strolled across ur blog and i gotta tell u ..u do some kewl stuff!!..i really enjoyed looking at all ur pics !..i absolfreakinlutely love the bowls ziptied together to make a cave AND a margarita deck.....im gonna try that for my buns.but i def gotta go bigger...im gona hit the thrift stores this weekend and see what i can find..i also use that shelf that u have from the dollar store ,but i use it as a hay rack ..the one that slides on under a shelf..very nifty little gadget!......ill def be back to visit ur blog u got some great ideas that im gonna steal . .,.and im looking forward to more pics!..


----------



## pixxie (Oct 31, 2010)

Flash Gordon wrote:


> Chey i just strolled across ur blog and i gotta tell u ..u do some kewl stuff!!..i really enjoyed looking at all ur pics !..i absolfreakinlutely love the bowls ziptied together to make a cave AND a margarita deck.....im gonna try that for my buns.but i def gotta go bigger...im gona hit the thrift stores this weekend and see what i can find..i also use that shelf that u have from the dollar store ,but i use it as a hay rack ..the one that slides on under a shelf..very nifty little gadget!......ill def be back to visit ur blog u got some great ideas that im gonna steal . .,.and im looking forward to more pics!..


Thank you so much! i have been crazy busy this week so i couln't post pics. i am working on making a purse to carry hugo or dizzy in, i'll post a pic of that when i'm done. i"m also making a site to post all of my creations on. its pretty empty right now, but it will soon befilled with pics and stuff. why don't you see it? here's the link:
http://thecrittercabin.webs.com/
thanx 
chey


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 1, 2010)

very Kewl page Chey!.ill visit you regularly to see what ur up to


----------



## pixxie (Nov 2, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> very Kewl page Chey!.ill visit you regularly to see what ur up to


thanks, im CRAZy busy this week so might not updaate, i was rated #1 new site for this week! the prize might be geting tchanged from the critter cabin .web.com to just .com.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 2, 2010)

What a GREAT blog you have. Your babies are so cute and spoiled.

I'm going to enjoy following all your stories and pictures of your babies.

Susan


----------



## pixxie (Nov 3, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> What a GREAT blog you have. Your babies are so cute and spoiled.
> 
> I'm going to enjoy following all your stories and pictures of your babies.
> 
> Susan


thanks!:biggrin2:


----------



## pixxie (Nov 9, 2010)

i'm sooooooooooooo exited! i'm in the middle of making...A RABBIT/SMALL DOG/GUINEA PIG STROLLER!!!! i'll post pics when i'm done


----------

